
  Yesterday Was Twitter’s Highest Usage Day Ever. Today Will Be Bigger.  - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/12/twitter-usage-record/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
rodyancy
You would think that Techcrunch would understand that even if uniques visitors
to twitter.com may have "stalled" many users are moving away from twitter.com
and to api services.

